# Advice please



## mountain bbq (Dec 11, 2013)

I am currently bouncing the idea of starting up a BBQ business off my thick skull.  I have been smoking for some time, and have had success at it.  My dream is to acquire a trailer that I can use during competitions, but also use to run concessions out of.  Long term vision I would like to have a brick and mortar joint to call my own.  I have already came up with a name, have a logo, made social media sites (FB & the bird), and am looking into domain names.  I have been fiddling with a business plan off and on, and am really considering walking forward with this.  I suppose I am soliciting any advice as to where exactly a good place to focus my attention to move this endeavor forward would be.  Should I start looking into the health department, local government (licenses etc.)  I have heard that an LLC is the way to go, but wondered about others opinions.  Thanks for any advice...


----------



## moejoe (Jan 26, 2015)

HELLO , MORRIS THOMPSON HERE.I HAVE OAKWOOD BBQ ,GIVE ME A CALL 910-548-2158.

                                                              [email protected]


----------

